# leer ldr desde el puerto paralelo



## odin (Sep 26, 2006)

hola... saludos tienen un magnifico foro ya que empiezo desde 0 y en una noche ya controle el puerto paralelo para encender un led desde (d0,d1...d7), despues de la introduccion les cuento que soy estudiante de informática ( 7mo semestre) y para sistemas expertonecesito saber si es de dia o de noche... (pienzo usar un ldr) el problema es que como no llevamos nada de electronica, no tengo ni idea de como conectar un

ldr 9P5-A (el unico que consegui en la ciudad de oaxaca, mexico) a un
ADC0804 y despues leer los datos recibidos por el puerto paralelo. estare muy agradecido por cualquier información. tengo el datasheet del ADC pero no lo entiendo porque no se electronica.
por la parte de software no se preocupen en eso no estoy tan perdido pero si necesito un diagrama lo mas facil de entender. de como conectar estos componentes a mi puerto paralelo

de antemano muchas gracias y sigan asi con el foro que esta super


----------



## shadoweps (Sep 26, 2006)

Eso mismo quiero hacer yo, poder controlar varios leds alrededor de unos 40 leds que colocare en una cabeza robotica y poder hacer que el robot haga expreciones, alguien sabe como puedo hacer eso?¿-

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 27, 2006)

Para odin

Si primero lo quieres hacer de la forma facil y muy barata.

necesitas una patilla del puerto paralelo como salida y otra como entrada.

De la patilla de salida conectas la ldr y en serie un condensador electrolitico a masa.
La union entre la LDR y el condensador conectas la patilla de entrada del lpt.

El programa no puede ser mas sencillo poner la salida a nivel bajo durante un os 60 seg para descargar el condensador.
Poner a nivel alto la patilla de salida y activas un crono o tic's y esperas que la patilla de entrada se ponga a nivel alto.
En el momento en que este la entreda a nivel alto mides el tiempo y sabas la cantidad de luz que incide.

Para descargar mas rapidamente puedes utilizar un diodo (1N4148) en paralelo a la resistencia apuntando hacia el lpt.

El condensador deberia ser aproximadamente de 10uF

La formula es 

     t=Rlcr * C

t=segundos
Rlcr=resistencia de la LDR
C= en faradios

ejemplo
t=22000* 10E-6


----------



## odin (Sep 28, 2006)

para tiopepe123:


muchas gracias por la respuesta de inmediato me pongo a probarlo...
solo una molestia mas...lo que me dices es para calcular exactamente la hora??
de todas formas me gustaria ver si pudieses poner algo asi como saber si hay luz de sol o obscuridad...aunque lo de la hora si lo logro implementar seria mas apantallante para mi maestro jaja gracias de nuevo


----------



## odin (Sep 28, 2006)

para shadoweps:

mira asi a grandes rasgos... creo que la solucion mas sencilla seria conectar los 40 leds de forma individual a la corriente y todos a la misma tierra y entu programa decides a quien le mandas corriente dependiendo de que gesto quieras simular... es todo en lo que te puedo ayudar espero te des una idea...


----------



## shadoweps (Nov 3, 2006)

odin dijo:
			
		

> para shadoweps:
> 
> mira asi a grandes rasgos... creo que la solucion mas sencilla seria conectar los 40 leds de forma individual a la corriente y todos a la misma tierra y entu programa decides a quien le mandas corriente dependiendo de que gesto quieras simular... es todo en lo que te puedo ayudar espero te des una idea...



Hola Odin, la vdd esque soi nuevo en esto, no entendi eso que dics de conectar los leds de forma individual a la corriente y tofos a la misma tierra, me podrias explicar un poco porfavor te lo agradeceria muchoo

Gracias


----------



## dunkelheit (Nov 29, 2012)

Buenas estoy intentando mandarle impulsos al puerto paralelo cuando se activa un sensor luminoso LDR, arme un circuito que apaga un led cuando se opaca el sensor (proteus y protoboard) pero en donde podria poner el cable que iría al puerto paralelo (uno que pueda variar los niveles logicos) como para que le mande al puerto paralelo 1 o 0 . Espero me puedan ayudar, ya que no tengo conocimiento de estos circuitos pero lo necesito para un proyecto.


----------



## analogico (Nov 29, 2012)

dunkelheit dijo:


> Buenas estoy intentando mandarle impulsos al puerto paralelo cuando se activa un sensor luminoso LDR, arme un circuito que apaga un led cuando se opaca el sensor (proteus y protoboard) pero en donde podria poner el cable que iría al puerto paralelo (uno que pueda variar los niveles logicos) como para que le mande al puerto paralelo 1 o 0 . Espero me puedan ayudar, ya que no tengo conocimiento de estos circuitos pero lo necesito para un proyecto.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/70014559/parelelo.png


no entendi nada pero  lee aqui http://www.todorobot.com.ar/


----------

